# fish ohio pike



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

finally caught a good sized pike, 32 1/2 inch and landed it.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats! Looks like a good fight for sure.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish! Keep it up and you are going to have to change your name!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Oh my! Nice fish..


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

is there any pretty decent places in central ohio for any pike


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish,congrats!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish- I think Northerns are one of the hardest species to get a FO Award for. Gratz.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

heres a pic of the wife's fish ohio pike


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

HOW BIG IS THAT PIKE? I GOT ONE LAST YEAR THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN NEW STATE RECORD!!22 1/2# 42 3/4''(see avatar)


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

wife measured it at 34 inches, no scale to weigh it.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Wave Warrior, it looks like a musky in your avatar. But that would be a big pike.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

that is what the state first said. it is a PIKE as ODNR officials certified it.Had i had it weghed on certified scales before my taxidermist started on it ODNR said it would have been new state record!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

will add pics as soon as i no how to!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

think i got it! here should be a couple blury pics!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

That is a monster!! What did you catch it on?


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry to doubt it. I can defanitly see it is a pike in the picture with the net and its mouth open. What a pike! What were you using when you caught it?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Tusc river...broken back shad rap...8#mono med.light spin combo 45min.or more to get in boat! :B


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice fish Wave! You'll have to show me how to catch fish like that!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

lets go! its only 5min from my house just sent you a pm. sat. morning? might be ? weather but that dont bother no REAL ********!!LOL!


----------

